# Enzo vs Dobie !



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some pictures my bf took at the dog park !, He is still learning how to use my slr lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KO LOL


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Those are great shots looks like lots of fun!!! !!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

ha! enzo is so bouncy, he must have springs for legs. those are great pics.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fantastic action shots. Looks like a really nice dog park too. Also read another one of your posts about an upcoming dog show. Good luck to you and Enzo. Enzo is a beautiful pup. Is the dobie in the pictures your B.F.s dog or a friend that Enzo met at the park? Looks like they were having a ball playing.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How fun roxy!! Looks like he's having a blast with his new buddy there


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

some great action shots


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Finghin said:


> ha! enzo is so bouncy, he must have springs for legs. those are great pics.


I AGREE!

Him and Moose would absolutely LOVE to play with each other!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

absoultely awesome shots! wow! I wish I could take pix like that! If I try to take pics of them playing they come running over to see what I have! Enzo's color is amazing!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the one where Enzon is actually up in the air! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics Roxy. I dont think I saw Enzo's feet on the ground at all. lol I love bouncy puppy play.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys yes , Enzo is always in the air he out runs all the dogs he plays with and jumps out of the way so they can't get him lol.

He has a magnetism toward Dobies they seem to match his energy lol 
The dobie was just someones dog didn't know who's really lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks guys yes , Enzo is always in the air he out runs all the dogs he plays with and jumps out of the way so they can't get him lol.
> 
> He has a magnetism toward Dobies they seem to match his energy lol
> The dobie was just someones dog didn't know who's really lol


lol Dobermanns are Poodles with out fancy hair doo's!

I need to find a playmate for Tuesday, the little dogs just can't keep up


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> lol Dobermanns are Poodles with out fancy hair doo's!


I know lol my sister was obsessed with dobies a few years back also. We would have gotten one but apt in los angeles are bias against "vicious" breeds ....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent action pics!! I LOVE the fourth shot.. too bad you missed Enzo's head.. but, then, he is jumping so high it is no wonder...lol. I love watching the poodles play, they act like they have springs in their legs, it always amazes me to see the moves they make. 

The Dobie is gorgeous too!! Of course, I am, and have been for 30 years, a Dobie person. Looks like they sure love to play together..lol.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

A red poodle and a red Dobie, what are the odds, LOL! Those pics are so cool!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful pics, Roxy. My favorite is the fourth one to but it is because Enzo's head is not in it! As soon as I saw it, I started laughing. :rofl:_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks guys yes , Enzo is always in the air he out runs all the dogs he plays with and jumps out of the way so they can't get him lol.
> 
> He has a magnetism toward Dobies they seem to match his energy lol
> The dobie was just someones dog didn't know who's really lol


_Have you thought about agility with him?_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Have you thought about agility with him?_


Yeah we want to try hunt test, agility , and dock diving ! We have a play date with the dock diving team I think may 17th


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I bet he would love that.
He looks great and the shots are wonderful.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, my husband says these pics look like something out of "The Matrix'! ☺


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

We looked at a mini dobi when were looking at pups he was SO CUTE he was like a baby deer he kept doing the splits! He would run back and forth to us and then do the splits and slide! HEHE


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

T o d d said:


> We looked at a mini dobi when were looking at pups he was SO CUTE he was like a baby deer he kept doing the splits! He would run back and forth to us and then do the splits and slide! HEHE


By "mini dobi" I am assuming you are referring to a miniature pinscher? Yes, they are adorable and definitely do make me think of a deer. 

If miniature pinscher is what you are referring to, just to let you know they are not mini dobes, they are not a bred down in size doberman, they are their own breed. They share the "pinscher" name, just as many of the German breeds do, but are not a bred down doberman like a toy poodle is an actual poodle, just smaller. The min pin's history goes back to the 1600's and was bred as a vermin dog and the doberman was "created" by Karl Dobermann in the 1900's as a protection dog. It is a common misunderstanding people have and I have even seen some for sale referred to as miniature dobermans, which obviously, shows that the person breeding them are not informed on the breed they are breeding (and, thus, in my personal opinion, they should not be breeding them). IF you are not referring to a min pin, then sorry about this, although, there are no miniature dobermans.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the pics! We used to have dobermans when I was a kid so they are my second "breed love" lol! It looks like Enzo got the best of him and he is foaming at the mouth LOL!!!! Yanna would do that when she would play to long in the yard without getting a drink lol!


----------

